# Bee's and Arthritis



## TsaLaGi Acres (Jan 19, 2010)

We have been interested in raising bee's for a good while now, of course for the polination and honey both. We were told that we need to allow ourselves to be stung at least 10 times a yr. which although not fond of the though can see why we would need to build our system up to the poison..
I was told reciently that you can build yourself up to allowing several stings as arthritis therapy. Has anyone ever heard anything about this or doing this themselves?? 
I would love to hear feedback on any aspects of this as it has me quite intregued!!
Thank you


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, but this Cajun gal would much rather take vitamins, excersice and eat alot of really good foods such as blueberries, almonds, lentils and such which are known anti-inflammatories rather than intentionally get stung by bees. Just my preference!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes, I have heard of it ... bee venom is a component of apitherapy ... and I have a beekeeping friend, and his wife, who swears by it.


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

I find my knees and other joints feel better for a few days after getting stung. I don't think it's a permanent fix for anything, but it does seem to help for a while.


----------



## TsaLaGi Acres (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm not big on getting stung but this just peaked my curiosity and I had to ask. Still not completely sure about the whole raising bees thing but tossing it around...maybe I can find someone to trade goat milk or cheeses for honey...lol


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2008)

http://www.apitherapy.org/

To make a long story short....
my husband was stung by a bee by accident and the left leg pain he had for years went away for the very first time (lasted about 3-4 days) (residual nerve damage left from a back surgery). He was SO excited that he finally found something that gave him relief so we googled "bee stings" and read all kinds of interesting information.

We found this apitherapy conference that was coming up so we signed up and had the most interesting two days of learning about bees, honey, bee venom therapy, etc.

It REALLY works! We even bought our own hives so my husband could sting himself on a regular basis (unfortunately we need to learn more about raising bees as they all died!)


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Honey bee stings do help my joint pain but bumble bee stings are better yet. Searing pain followed by months of releif. I prefer the honey bee stings much milder and almost as good. I gotta get some bees again... he says sitting here with a swollen knee joint.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

I have never found the stings I get while working my hives to help with my arthritis in any way


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

The guy I learned beekeeping from swears that bee stings for good for his arthritis. He said before he kept bees, his arthritis was so bad he couldn't hold a toothbrush.

Another beekeeping buddy of mine, has kept bees 20+ years and says bee stings haven't made a whit of difference for his arthritis.

It's like they say: "Your mileage may vary."


----------



## TsaLaGi Acres (Jan 19, 2010)

Very interesting and varied responses!! I greatly appreciate all the info from you all!! Thank you


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

You're welcome, and thank you for taking the time to look around my little natural health forum!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

If it helps I also suffer from gout now and then so maybe it works with that sort of joint pain rather than a typical arthritis? I don't know but the sting sure hurts less with the expectation of some joint pain releif! Might be all in my head which is fine with me too!


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Have I tryed bee sting ??? Yes ,,,, Does it help Yes , the more stings I get the less pain in my hands ... I had pain in my hands 24/7 .. less when I get stung ,, the stings hurt very little . but we found out the wife is allergic to night shade veg
( tomatoes , potatoes , red green and hot peppers the mainly used ) .. when I cut these one of the food chain , a month , I begain having less pain in the hands now 6 months with out them my hands feel fairly pain free ... google ,, night shade and you will find that if cut out of the food chain you eather have a lot less pain or it makes no differance , so its a all or non thing .. I love potatoes but I like not having the pain , so they are no longer on the table ..


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

I did let someone purposefully sting me about three times on purpose on one occasion... but otherwise I take what I get. But then with 200 hives and queen rearing, I usually get stung every day now.
But I certainly didn't when i was a hobbiest. I sometimes would go a year and not get stung.


----------



## TsaLaGi Acres (Jan 19, 2010)

tom j said:


> Have I tryed bee sting ??? Yes ,,,, Does it help Yes , the more stings I get the less pain in my hands ... I had pain in my hands 24/7 .. less when I get stung ,, the stings hurt very little . but we found out the wife is allergic to night shade veg
> ( tomatoes , potatoes , red green and hot peppers the mainly used ) .. when I cut these one of the food chain , a month , I begain having less pain in the hands now 6 months with out them my hands feel fairly pain free ... google ,, night shade and you will find that if cut out of the food chain you eather have a lot less pain or it makes no differance , so its a all or non thing .. I love potatoes but I like not having the pain , so they are no longer on the table ..


Now that is something new!! And we love potatoes..I'll have to do some reading up on that..thank you so very much for sharing!!!


----------



## TsaLaGi Acres (Jan 19, 2010)

Mama Crow said:


> You're welcome, and thank you for taking the time to look around my little natural health forum!


Mama Crow, I really enjoyed looking around your forum!! I tried to join but I dont think I ever got a response back from them  I did bookmark it tho so I can visit!


----------



## FarmerGreen (Dec 11, 2007)

Not exactly the same thing, but my ex was bitten by a copperhead in our driveway. Prior to that she had severe allergies, bunions, and a generally crappy attitude. For over a year after the snakebite the allergies and the bunions were gone (oh well, 2 out of 3). The allergies gradually came back after a year or so. I don't think the bunions ever did. She still had the attitude when she left. The doctors did absolutely nothing for the snakebite except for over-the-counter pain relievers.


----------



## Sully (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a possibly stupid question. Does the place on your body matter for arthritis relief, or do you have to get stung on your achey fingers ?
Thanks,


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

I've also heard people use bee stings to relieve symptoms of MS. If you just want to build a tolerance to the venom, a spoonful of honey from your hive or a hive within 50 miles eaten every day will do the same thing over time.


----------



## WpNBeePodcast (Sep 30, 2009)

TsaLaGi, You may find this podcast with Dr. Amber Rose a bee venom therapy expert interesting -> http://robo.bushkillfarms.com/bee-acupunture-with-dr-amber-rose/


----------

